# GIGGING ETIQUETTE



## luredinn (Jun 16, 2008)

Don't post very often but felt compelled to do so. Hope that the guilty ones will read this.This is written to the twogentlemen or two boneheads(you decide),that were gigging, just inside the mouth of perido riverin the aluminum boat last night (Sat.8/9/08) running 4 halogens and a generator @10:30 p.m. approx. on ala. side and then proceeded to move to the florida side and starteddirectly in front of me (200yds).You could have showed a little more tact and started behind me or moved further down towards the mouth. As it was just us two boats and we had the place to ourselfs. I could've understood this happening someplace like ft. pickens with a larger crowd.Some people just don't CARE and some people just don't think. Hope it was just the latter one and you had a great night and gigged yall's limit .Just be aware that next time I will do unto you as you have done tome, AND THAT IS SHOWING NO RESPECT! 

p.s. To erase any doubt that i,m possibly hiding behind this computor my names is Noel Arnold and I can be reached @ (850-637-7050 ).


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

It'sthe weekend and there's only so much shoreline and you don't own it. You can'texpect others to leave the area just becauseYOU are floundering there. If you don't wantcompetition take a day off and go during the week.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have never been gigging once so I would suppose I am a greenhorn, but it would seem to me that there certainly should be some form of protocal in order to not mess up another person gigging and some form of respect for other people gigging. I hope many reply to this, so I can learn more. 

When Cobia are migrating in the spring it is concidered rude to cut in front of someone that is on a line down the beach, I have to think flounder gigging would be much the same. I would like to learn from you guys that know your stuff, and hope all the great giggers chime in and make this a great thread. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

My opinion on it is that I realize not all people have boats that can traverse a bay at night and get to places that are hard to reach and they are limited to the proximity of where they launched. If it were my wife and me out there and we came up on another flounder group, we'd definitley go the other way and let them have that strip first. We wouldn't leave the area, we might stay out and go past them and the come in to the shore and docks but it would be the opposite direction they are going. I know it sounds crazy because they might've already covered the area, but I've been reading on how they migrate and when we were ready to come back, they would be out of where we saw them and both them and us have a chance to try the same water. I do try to focus and bring home a cooler full, but who knows, those guys might just be the ones helping me out if I need a tow. The fish are just not worth the disrespect to me. When I launch, I pretty much can tell how many are going to be in our area and we just accept it and enjoy floundering! Hope I didn't make anyone mad, JMO.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

I agree its Rude Noel but its happened to all of us. You just have to move on with out starting shit with the other man because he could be a packing, crazy loon.

Believe in karma and wait for a better night.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it has happend to all of us at one time or anouther. I have been out on lots of occasions were if you want to fish any strech of beach you are just going to have to get in front of sombody. I dont like to do it but when you have several boats on a small body of water that are all fishing in different directions it is just going to happen. I never jump right in front of anyone. What I do is I jump way ahead of them so they will have at least 30 minutes before they get to the spot where I started. If the fish are moving in this will give enough time for a few more to move in behind me as not to totally screw the folks coming up behind me. Take this into consideration..... My boat is a flat bottom John Boat. I have fished right behind larger boats before that cant get up as close to the beach as I can and have gigged the ones that they never saw due to they were laying on the beach dam near. People dont seem to mind you getting in behind them it's just the jumping in front of them that dosen't sit well with them.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This can happen at any time, but when there is only 2 boats out there it's more disappointing.



Around Pickens you will see boats under power going faster then they can see/gig. They don't bother me at all. They will pass right over them or loose a fish as the forward movement of the boat is to fast.



I've seen that happen to the same boat twice in one night.



A little respect and common curtsey's goes a Looooog way's guys.



I like to talk to folks as they come by or just say Hey. It's a little difficult with Generators running.



It is truly amazing how much shore line is out there to cover in our area if you will travel a little.



Spread out. Go explore new areas. You might just find your new Honey Hole. 



I'm sure this forum alone has peaked more interest in gigging Flounder.

That puts more boats on the water and heavier competition for the fish.

I'm also sure there are people out there that read this forum and never post, but are competition for the fish too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Midnight Rider (8/10/2008)*I think it has happend to all of us at one time or anouther. I have been out on lots of occasions were if you want to fish any strech of beach you are just going to have to get in front of sombody. I dont like to do it but when you have several boats on a small body of water that are all fishing in different directions it is just going to happen. I never jump right in front of anyone. What I do is I jump way ahead of them so they will have at least 30 minutes before they get to the spot where I started. If the fish are moving in this will give enough time for a few more to move in behind me as not to totally screw the folks coming up behind me. Take this into consideration..... My boat is a flat bottom John Boat. I have fished right behind larger boats before that cant get up as close to the beach as I can and have gigged the ones that they never saw due to they were laying on the beach dam near. People dont seem to mind you getting in behind them it's just the jumping in front of them that dosen't sit well with them.


I agree with MR. Sometimes it just happens and the more popular this sport gets the more its gonna happen. It is inevitable, especially in a small body of water. I have been put in the same position before because some of my best spots are the smaller ones. Just a little bit of common courtesy is all that is needed. Its just a shame that there are some out there that don't take this into consideration!!! :looser


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

For the record....I have never nor will I ever cut another gigger off. Just get tired of hearing people bitch and whine on here.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

I can remember back when you could flounder the beach on the base. It would look like a parade there'd be so many boats out thereand there was always someone running and gunning to get in front of someone. You really only have two choices. Be an ass like them and run up in front of them and cut them off or just grit you teeth and look for another spot


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you gig any flouder????


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Not to derail, but yesterday we found a flounder that had been gigged in that general area. Looked like a good shot but guess he got off and died shortly there after. He was about 3lbs sitting white side up on the bottom


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

NEVER CUT SOMEONE OFF. ( unless you want to get waked ) Gosomewhere else or at least go 1/2 mile or so ahead and come back to them. If they're walkin let them havethat beach they're limited. 

OH If a SOB cuts you off turn your light offgo get ahead of the POS and use your underwater lights and he'll never know your there.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

It is a shame that common courtesy is predominantly a thing of the past. I can say that I have never cut anyone off (that I know of) and never will, intentionally. When someone does it to me I just laugh, it's supposed to be a fun sport so I don't let it bother me. I just tell myself I'm better than they are because I can go kill 'em on another bank anyway.:letsdrink The best policy is to chill out a little and be the bigger man.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If your areseeing othergiggers in the area, you are working the wrong place. Leave the assholes behind and find the places nobody hits.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *johnboatjosh (8/11/2008)*It is a shame that common courtesy is predominantly a thing of the past. I can say that I have never cut anyone off (that I know of) and never will, intentionally. When someone does it to me I just laugh, it's supposed to be a fun sport so I don't let it bother me. I just tell myself I'm better than they are because I can go kill 'em on another bank anyway.:letsdrink The best policy is to chill out a little and be the bigger man.


*Great Post. It's people that think like you that make it good for everyone. *


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (8/11/2008)*If your areseeing othergiggers in the area, you are working the wrong place. Leave the assholes behind and find the places nobody hits.


I can agree with DFA on this but there are lots of places that you can't alwaysget away from from the competetion. There are a couple of spots that I have already been to this year and had multiple boats working the only fishable ground in the place. Guess thats when its time to trailer the boat and relocate. Unless of course I was there first!!! :nonono


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

> *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (8/11/2008)*If your areseeing othergiggers in the area, you are working the wrong place. Leave the assholes behind and find the places nobody hits.
> ...


Hey Five Prongs, Can I have a guess at which boat ramp you have to take a number to use right now?oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *johnboatjosh (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Five Prongs Of Fury (8/11/2008)*
> ...


I'll give you 3 guess's and the first2 don't count. I got another report of a confirmed limit that came out of the same hole last week. Word is spreading like a fire in a broomsage patch!!!:hoppingmad


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

You think it's bad now, Wait until the fall run at pickens :reallycrying A lot of new flounder giggers are going to be out this year.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

TIP OF THE WEEK: This time of year flounders can be found WAY upstream.

"The southern flounder, unlike the summer and gulf species, is highly euryhaline, and frequently occurs in fresh water."


----------



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I have had this happen too but I can see both sides. I wade and I know nobody is going to want to sit and wait behind me. Just if your passing give a little room. Besides many times people pass me and I find many flounder they missed. One night a guy passed me and kept going. When I turned around he was about two miles ahead of me. He turned around and motored in passing me again on his way to the boat ramp. His count for the night was two. Mine was five, three of which were gigged after he passed me. We all see empty flounder beds indicating that they move. They don't just sit in one place all night anyway.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Agree with Garbo about Johnboatjosh, people showing a little courtesy goes a long way. 

Ted


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

okay, ignorant question here. I thought gigging only allowed you to see so much area around your boat. So to do a whole coast line you either go straight which means you are only coverning about what, 8' width? or you go back and forth which means you are going slow. So isn't there room for more than one boat in an area?

Still, I would always get out of the way when ever possible. Assuming you are in a respectable position. The family was camping Pt Saint Joe earlier this year and we went to the beach. Walk over the board walk and set up at the beach in front of hte board walk (where most people do). Well, some ladies had their poles set up 20' apart right in front of the board walk. They kind of gave my wife attitude about being close to thier fishing, but to me, if you ain't going to bother to at least try and avoid the crowds then I ain't going to bother avoiding you.


----------

